# Avatars



## rivet (Mar 6, 2009)

Somehow it seems a lot of us have lost our avatars that went next to our names. I tried to re-upload mine and I get a upload failed message from the forum.

Anyone else having this prob? Anyone know if a fix is in the works?

Thanks!


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 6, 2009)

I got that same message when I tried to change mine. I just went ahead and the new avatar showed up.

But now it seems to be gone. Computer issues I guess.


----------



## bassman (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine's gone too.  I'm sure eventually these things will be fixed.


----------



## ddave (Mar 7, 2009)

If your avatar is squished looking (if yours is, you'll know what I am talking about) reload the picture and it should be okay.

Mine was looking like a 5 gallon bucket until I reloaded the picture.

All better now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 7, 2009)

I tried that but got the upload failed message 
But I'm sure it's just a matter of time before the bugs get worked out.

*Edit: It told me the upload failed but I see it's back to normal now that I posted.*
*thanks for the tip DDave*


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 24, 2009)

OK, here it is Beer!



*You can take the image and resize it to the size you want.*

*Enjoy,*
*Thomas *


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Got It Thanks Thomas...


----------

